# Removing label where label is integrated into garment



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

I am looking for ways to remove supplier/manufacturer labels from the seams into which they are sewn into 

So far I come across two types: 
1) Easy removal - the label is stitched onto the garment meaning that one has to remove the thread using a seam ripper/pair of scissors
2) Label is integrated into the garment itself by means of overstitching the label into the seam. Removing this by means of scissors will remove the label. However, it will also leave a hole in the seam as the thread is used to make the seam as well as seal the label onto the garment

Is there any way of effectivly figuring out a way of removing labels from garments where 2) applies??

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If by overstitching in # 2 you mean a single line stitch, then this method should work, and will definitely work on #1.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related[/media]

However, if the label is overstitched with a cross stitch (XXXXX look) then you would have to cut stitches, remove the label, and sew back with a cross stitch to secure the hole.


----------

